# New Orchid Aquisitions



## Bolero (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,

Went to an orchid fair on the weekend and picked up the following plants, very happy.........I can't provide photos as they are all scattered around different sections of my outdoor orchid house but please take my word for it.

Plants:

Cym Valley Olympic 'Rose'
Cym Valley Olympic 'Lauchie'
Cym Joan Bryant 'Keen'

Paph malipoense x emersonii
Paph concolor x 4
Paph Vanda M Pearlman
Paph Sukhakulii
Paph Joyce Hasegawa
Paph vietnamense x Magic Lantern

Sc Dal's Good One 'Janelle'
Pot Dal's Emperor 'Allan'
Pot Shifong Little Love
Slc Angel's Fantasy x (C. Inez Okimoto x Blc Burdekin Bells)
Slc Mini Doris x Sc Royal Beau
Slc Red Carpet x Lc Aloha Case

Flasks:

Slc Angelflare x Pot Rosella Tokyo
Phrag czerwiakowianum x kovachii
Paph Fanaticum x hangianum
Lc Jose Diaz Castro x Slc Circle of Life


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 24, 2010)

Great acquisition!!!! Are the paphs and catts bs or youngsters? Jean


----------



## etex (Aug 24, 2010)

Great selection- that must have been an awesome orchid fair!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2010)

Bolero said:


> Hi,
> 
> Went to an orchid fair on the weekend and picked up the following plants, very happy.........I can't provide photos as they are all scattered around different sections of my outdoor orchid house but please take my word for it.




You lie!!! oke:

:rollhappy:

Buddy, you're addicted!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 24, 2010)

That's a pile of plants! I'll take the Fanaticum x hangianum flask please :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2010)

Very impressive list of purchases, I'd say!


----------



## Bolero (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, the plants are mostly seedlings and flasks.

The Paph Mem Larry Heuer is close to blooming size and will maybe flower next year early. Nice big leaf span anyway.

Thanks guys.


----------

